# Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic hay máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic sẽ là cái tên được chọn?



## lanthanhhaichau (12/3/22)

Máy lạnh Panasonic là một thương hiệu nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới của Nhật Bản, thương hiệu này cho ra đời những sản phẩm rất chất lượng, mang lại sự hài lòng cho khách hàng, điển hình là 2 sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần và máy lạnh tủ đứng đang bán chạy và được ưa chuộng nhất của Panasonic.



Mỗi sản phẩm này lại có tính năng khác nhau phù hợp với từng không gian. Chúng ta hãy cùng phân tích đặc điểm khác nhau của 2 dòng máy này để xem đâu là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhé.



♦ Về hình dáng, thiết kế
- Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic là loại máy lạnh gồm 1 dàn nóng và 1 dàn lạnh đi kèm 1 mặt nạ thổi gió. Mặt nạ phẳng của chiếc máy lạnh âm trần có 4 hướng thổi với phần lộ ra so với trần nhà chỉ 33.5 mm mang lại thiết kế hiện đại hài hòa cho cả căn hộ hay không gian mà bạn muốn lắp đặt.







- Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic có hình dạng như một chiếc tủ quần áo, bạn chỉ việc mua về và đặt máy trên sàn nhà – nơi có không gian phù hợp mà bạn muốn mà không cần phải khoét trần như máy lạnh âm trần hoặc cũng có thể cách âm máy lạnh vào tường như một chiếc tủ quần áo để làm sinh động hơn cho không gian của mình.



[IMG]



♦ Về công suất máy
- Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic có công suất từ 2HP – 6HP.

- Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic có công suất từ 2HP – 5HP.



♦ Về khả năng làm lạnh

- Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic mang lại cho người sử dụng những không gian thoải mái, dễ chịu trong quá trình sử dụng, Bên cạnh đó còn có tính năng ion Plasma, Auto Clean giúp mang lại bầu không khí thoáng mát cho mọi người.

- Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic thường có công suất lớn cho lượng gió mạnh và ổn định trong suốt thời gian hoạt động nên khả năng làm mát hiệu quả và nhanh chóng.



♦ Sử dụng các công nghệ hiện đại
- Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic:

+ Công nghệ lọc không khí NanoeTMX với khả năng khử mùi, ức chế sự phát triển của virus và vi khuẩn, loại bỏ bụi bẩn hiệu quả, mang lại môi trường sống trong lành hơn. NanoeTMX có thể lọc sạch không khí ngay cả khi không mở chế độ làm lạnh hoặc sưởi ấm.

+ Máy có chức năng định thời gian trọn tuần: có thể tự vận hành nhờ lập trình thời gian hoạt động hàng tuần, có tối đa 6 cài đặt cho mỗi ngày và 42 cài đặt cho mỗi tuần.

+ Nhiệt độ cũng được lập trình để hưởng mức độ thoải mái tối ưu. Máy còn có chức năng tự kiểm tra lỗi.



[IMG]



- Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic:
+ Có khả năng hoạt động liên tục hàng giờ liền với các chức năng làm ấm, làm mát, lọc không khí, đem lại một bầu không gian thoáng đãng với nhiệt độ thích hợp nhất.

+ Được trang bị dàn tản nhiệt màu xanh, có khả năng chống lại sự ăn mòn của không khí, mưa và các tác nhân khác.

+ Panasonic đã nâng tuổi thọ của dàn tản nhiệt lên gấp 3 lần bằng lớp mạ chống ăn mòn độc đáo.



[IMG]



♦ Về giá thành sản phẩm

- Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic có 2 dòng là dòng tiêu chuẩn và inverter, giá từ 20.100.000 – 44.000.000 VNĐ → Xem chi tiết tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?brand=56

- Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic có 2 dòng tiêu chuẩn và inverter, giá từ 18.800.000 – 46.300.000 VNĐ → Xem chi tiết tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung?brand=56



⇒ Kết luận: Chúng ta có thể thấy mỗi dòng đều có những tính năng và ưu điểm riêng biệt, những tính năng ấy sẽ được tận dụng tối đa khi được đặt trong không gian phù hợp.

- Nếu bạn cần làm mát nhanh và sâu để một điểm, một khoảng không nhất định trong phòng thì máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic là sự lựa chọn phù hợp.

- Nếu nhu cầu của bạn là làm mát diện rộng, đến từng vị trí trong phòng thì máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic lại là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất.



Nếu có nhu cầu cần tư vấn – báo giá – khảo sát – thi công ống đồng, lắp đặt máy lạnh hôm nay, vui lòng liên hệ chúng tôi theo thông tin:

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



NGUỒN TIN: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...hay-tu-dung-panasonic-se-la-lua-chon-hoan-hao


----------

